# como calcular la resistencia por km?



## julio barrerto (Ago 29, 2011)

hola y buen día a todos: tengo la siguiente inquietud, necesito saber cual es la resistencia por
Km que tiene el alambre galvanizado numero 14.
esto es para efecto de poder montar una cerca eléctrica.

muchas gracias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 29, 2011)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:Calibre_de_alambre_estadounidense

Por favor usa el buscador del foro para localizar este tipo de informacion

Gracias..


----------



## julio barrerto (Ago 30, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:Calibre_de_alambre_estadounidense
> 
> Por favor usa el buscador del foro para localizar este tipo de informacion
> 
> Gracias..



gracias chico 3001.por su colaboración y el tiempo dedicado, veo que en el lugar indicado no
hay información para el alambre galvanizado (numero 14) solo para el cobre.
de todas formas muchas gracias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 30, 2011)

cierto... mira aqui:

http://www.coval.com.co/pdfs/manuales/man_proalco_alambre_galvanizado_cerca_electrica_motto.pdf


----------



## julio barrerto (Ago 30, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> cierto... mira aqui:
> 
> http://www.coval.com.co/pdfs/manuales/man_proalco_alambre_galvanizado_cerca_electrica_motto.pdf



perdón, si le molesto de nuevo, usted conoce la forma de convertir esa información en: Ohm por 
kilómetro, pues ese tipo de información no me es muy claro y por consiguiente no se como hacer la conversión que necesito. 
En la internet e buscado esa información (resistencia por kilómetros) pero no e logrado nada.

muchas gracias por ayudarme.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 30, 2011)

Si te estan dando la resistencia por metro, y sabes cuantos metros hay en un kilometro... entonces sabes como calcular la resistencia por kilometro... 

simplemente multiplicas todo por 1000


----------



## julio barrerto (Ago 30, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Si te estan dando la resistencia por metro, y sabes cuantos metros hay en un kilometro... entonces sabes como calcular la resistencia por kilometro...
> 
> simplemente multiplicas todo por 1000



hola de nuevo: no sé! pero como ahí dice: ohmio... milímetro cuadrado sobre metro, entonces
ahí es donde está mi confusión.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 30, 2011)

Si... parece que tienes toda la razon...te estan dando la resistividad y necesitas la resistencia, asi que hay que calcularla.

http://www.sapiensman.com/electrotecnia/problemas2.htm

Para calibre 14 se especifica un diametro de 2mm, asi que el radio es de 1mm, sacando el area da A=Πxr² = Π = 3.14mm²

Aplicando la formula de la resistencia:

[LATEX]R=\rho\frac{L}{A}=0.159\frac{1000}{3.14}=50.61\Ome[/LATEX]


----------



## julio barrerto (Ago 30, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Si... parece que tienes toda la razon...te estan dando la resistividad y necesitas la resistencia, asi que hay que calcularla.
> 
> http://www.sapiensman.com/electrotecnia/problemas2.htm
> 
> ...



hola amigo:  primero que todo estoy muy agradecido con usted, por la paciencia y la dedicación. En la pagina que recomiendas (sapiensman) en el problema nº 10 hallan el area 
 3.1416 por el diametro al cuadrado, sobre 4.
y en mi escuela primaria me enseñaron que es: PI X radio elevado al cuadrado. no entiendo por que ellos hallan el area de esa manera, no se si usted notó esa forma distinta de hallar el area!

tal como usted lo hizo en el ejemplo que me dio, esa seria la resistencia para una longitud
de 100 metros? 

Bueno amigo gracias por ayudar tanto a este hermano Colombiano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 30, 2011)

julio barrerto dijo:


> hola amigo: primero que todo estoy muy agradecido con usted, por la paciencia y la dedicación. En la pagina que recomiendas (sapiensman) en el problema nº 10 hallan el area
> 3.1416 por el diametro al cuadrado, sobre 4.
> y en mi escuela primaria me enseñaron que es: PI X radio elevado al cuadrado. no entiendo por que ellos hallan el area de esa manera, no se si usted notó esa forma distinta de hallar el area!
> 
> ...


 

Hacé las dos cuentas :

PI por el radio elevado al cuadrado.
y
PI por el diametro al cuadrado, sobre 4.

Y volvé a contarnos los dos resultados


----------



## julio barrerto (Sep 13, 2011)

buen dia: Es cierto!  de las dos maneras el resultado es igual! que pena con usted DOSMETROS. pero en ocasiones los afanes de esta vida no le permiten observar estas cosas tan elementales, pero para eso estan los amigos.... verdad?

muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2011)

En verdad no entiendo que quiso decir con eso 




julio barrerto dijo:


> *que pena con usted DOSMETROS*. pero en ocasiones los afanes de esta vida no le permiten observar estas cosas tan elementales, pero para eso estan los amigos.... verdad?
> 
> muchas gracias.


 

Es obvia mi intensión de hacerlo pensar  , quizás lograra ver Ud solo que

r = d/2

luego , elevado al cuadrado será

*r²* = (d/2)² y quitando paréntesis = d²/2² = *d²/4*

Si Ud hubiera logrado verlo solo , suyo sería el orgullo  . . . y no que yo le explique matemáticas elemental.

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2011)

Ablando de observar, la resistencia del alambre se vuelve importante en función de la carga que le apliques al circuito, pero tu circuito *NO* posee carga, salvo la perdida sobre los aisladores (Despreciable) o cuando un animal toque el alambre, de echo, para los sistemas de confinamiento eléctrico se emplea un hilo muy resistente con uno o varios filamentos de acero inoxidable (Muy delgados) dentro.

http://www.ionapel.com/cables.htm


----------

